# فيديو عربي شرح استخدام المحطة الشاملة Leica 1200 totalstation



## علي محمود فراج (15 مارس 2009)

​ 

Leica 1200 totalstation 
Part1​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbJBnMEu2sg&feature=related​ 
part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckGEN-ygsGI&feature=related
part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt2BMiqGrsc&feature=related​ 









​


----------



## hietham ali (16 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى الفاضل على هذة الدروس
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## محتاج فرصه (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الوقت والمجهود والمعلومه


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 

بجسومهم فوق الثرى وبخلقهم فوق النجوم الزهر فى ركبان


----------



## محمود مهيرات (14 أكتوبر 2009)

كيف يمكن الحصول علي معلمومات عن توتال شتيشن 1200


----------



## kesbah (16 أكتوبر 2009)

ادع دائما (اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات)فلك بكل واحد حسنه


----------



## beag_tn (22 أكتوبر 2009)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## salahleica (19 ديسمبر 2009)

jazaka llaho alha khayr akhi l3aziz


----------



## surveyor_sayed (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرآ علي المجهود الرآئع بس يىريت تحطهم في لينكات دووون لووود


----------



## حمدي عبدالعال (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزااااك الله كل خير أخي الكريم 
فيديو مفيد جدا و قيم جدا"
جزاك الله خيرا":20:


----------



## علي محمود فراج (23 ديسمبر 2009)

surveyor_sayed قال:


> شكرآ علي المجهود الرآئع بس يىريت تحطهم في لينكات دووون لووود


 
راجع هذا الرابط للتحميل من اليوتيوب 

شرح كيفية تحميل ملفات الفيديو من موقع youtube​


----------



## علي محمود فراج (23 ديسمبر 2009)

و يمكن استخدام Real player


----------



## علي محمود فراج (27 يناير 2010)

جرب هذه الطريقة للتحميل من اليوتيوب بدون برامج :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177478.html




surveyor_sayed قال:


> شكرآ علي المجهود الرآئع بس يىريت تحطهم في لينكات دووون لووود


----------



## saidou_topo (5 فبراير 2010)

merci mon amis


----------



## صقر العايد (6 فبراير 2010)

http://rhmoni.jeeran.com/a5u11511zz3.gif


----------



## aljwahery (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لقد قمت بتحميل الملفات اعلاه الا انني لم استطع من فتحها لانه متعلق ببرنامج 4 شير
ارجو الاجابة مع التقدير


----------



## غسان الفهد (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير ارجو التواصل بيننا والاستفاده منكم


----------



## zxczxczxc (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك 
سؤالي هل يوجد شرج تفصيلي بالفيديو لبرنامج cogo leica1203
ارجو الرد


----------



## مهندس الالفية (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
وبارك فيك 
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## باسم المسعودي (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
مجرد استفسار هل هو منتدى سياسي ام هندسي
اقول يجب على الاخوة عدم التطرق الى الامور السياسية والدينية التي تسبب في الفرقة بين الاخوة
في المنتدى والتطرق فقط في الامور الهندسية التي تخدم الاخوة المشتركين
باسم المسعودي


----------



## عبداللطيف 53 (12 سبتمبر 2014)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## YOUSIF SHAHEEN (13 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراً


----------

